# Driving Harness



## O So (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guy's,

I think I may have found a driving harness for O So. I just want to check with you all before I take the plunge! Here is what the ad say's about the harness.


 *Bridle with blinders, chain browband and new 3 1/2" Weaver Leather 1/2 cheek snaffle bit*

*Thick, well-padded breastcollar with 60' buckle-in traces and additional rein guides on wither strap*
*Heavily padded saddle with french tugs, backstrap and crupper, and stainless hardware*
*Breeching with "Y" strap and holdback straps*
*Dark brown leather driving line* 
*Bow band = 12"*
*bit to bit = 28-32"*
*1/2cheek snaffle bit = 3 1/2"*
* *
*Buckle-in traces are 60" long*
*Additional rein guard on top of breast collar strap*
* *
*Breast collar is 30"*
* *
*Backstrap = 26 - 28"*
* *
*Girth is 46" max*
* *
*French tugs on the saddle*
*Breeching with hold back straps*
* *
* *
* *

I hope I didn't break any rules by posting all that, but I was just currious if that sounds like it will fit O So. I think where it will fail is in the backstrap, but not sure?

Here is what I measured O So at today, with winter woolies.

Girth is 45"

From last hair on mane to his tail bone, 21"

from chest to butt 33" (measuring his side)

I need to measure his poll for the bit to bit measurement. I forgot to do that!

They had pics but I can't copy and paste them for some reason!

If you PM me I can send you a link. Just don't buy them out from under me! LOL


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2010)

At a guess I would say that harness is too big. 60" traces are pony traces, though they may be adjustable enough that they would work on 48" Mini shafts as well (assuming you will have a standard Mini cart). I did a quick measurement on a couple of harness parts here. My mini breast collar is 26" end to end. Backstrap is roughly 24-28, and I currently have it set at 25". The harness you're looking at may have room to add extra holes & make it shorter if necessary.

The bridle....a quick measure of mine gave me 25-26" for one, 27" for another and 28" for the 3rd. There is room on each for an inch or two adjustment smaller or bigger--I didn't measure all possibilities, just what they are set at currently. The 27" and 28" ones are for my bigger B's, the 25-26" was likely used on a 34" horse.

Do be sure to measure O So's head to make sure the bridle will fit. Keep in mind that on driving bridles there usually isn't much, if any, room to add extra holes to make it fit smaller. You want his head size to fit easily within the size range. Keep in mind too that the bit you use can make a difference in how the bridle fits. If you get a measurement of right on 28" and the bridle adjusts to only 28" on its smallest, once you add a bit, the bridle will likely be too big. Usually you measure from corner of mouth up over the head to the other corner of the mouth--but that doesn't allow for a 1" or 1.5" bit ring on each side. Also, you cannot always make use of all adjustment holes in the bridle--the blinkers have to sit just right to be centered over the eyes, so you often can't use the smallest hole at the top of the cheek--I find my horses are all fairly uniform in head size from eye to eye--most often it is only the bit end buckles that I adjust for length on the various size horses.

I do suspect that the harness you are looking at is actually a pony harness, not a Mini harness.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree with Holly. This sounds like a pony harness by the measurements. Very seldom do you purchase a harness that arrives and ALL the parts fit perfectly as is, you most often have some adjusting to do or have to take part in to be resized, but this one sounds like most of it won't fit or would need so much adjusting it would not fit nicely. Is this a new or used harness? If you are buying new from a site you can likely send in your measurements and get a much closer fit.


----------



## O So (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you, Minimor.

I have a feeling O So is going to be tough one to fit. I know I have a terrible time finding halters that fit him. He is just so small in his head. The bridle I have right now is a nylon (basic bridle) one and I had to make new holes on the sides and I still can't use the factory holes in poll strap.

I will try to measure him a bit more later today.

I looked at a website that shows how to measure for a harness and it only shows measuring his girth, poll, and back. I would think one would have to measure his chest too, or is it a generally rule that if the girth fits for a specific harness, that the breast collar will fit too?

Thanks again for you help!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 25, 2010)

If you like, PM me with your e-mail & I will do some extra measuring on my harnesses, and talk with you more about what all to measure on O So to get the right fit. There has to be a harness out there that will be very close, with just a couple pieces needing to be custom fit...

May I ask what price range you are hoping for in a harness?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have never understood those sites that want to sell harness using only a poll and girth measurement and the horse's height.




Sure with a lot of trimming you might be able to get a harness to fit that way, but it's never going to look good! Even my favorite vendor is guilty of selling a "Mini A" and "Mini B" harness and only uses your measurements to guide individual premade part selection unless you specifically ask them to make it to your measurements. Since I'm looking for a CDE harness that will score great presentation points and is custom-fit to one horse, for some strange reason I have them make it to order!



You can ask any harness vendor to use your complete measurements if you have a hard-to-fit horse, most of them don't mind. It might take a little longer to get the harness but is both easier and cheaper for them than having to exchange a bunch of parts.

Leia


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, haven't tried it on Lacey yet, but I've just bought a slightly used Ozark harness with the V-shaped breast strap and buckle traces. I took her measurements along and it is in the right ballpark, size wise.

A good price and it's a really nice harness - soft leather and nice detailing.

I had a brand new harness which had been custom made to fit a previous mini gelding I had - it was biothane and I thought it was horrible in almost every way. Since I only ever got him hitched once, he must have hated it too



I always regretted that I hadn't just bought his everyday junky leather harness that was probably comfortable.

Lori can tell me how well the Ozark carriage harness fits when Lacey goes down there for training - still haven't quite figured how we're getting there yet as I'm not pulling the trailer through Toronto :O

How does a person spiff up the brass fittings which are a little tarnished?

thanks

Wilma


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 27, 2010)

I am partial to leather harness myself and have not yet found a synthetic that I like as much. I also really like the Ozark harnesses, they are well made and usually fit fairly well with minimal adjustments and are a reasonable price. I use 3 to 1 warm water to baking soda and clean my entire harness, brass included. Once the whole thing is clean I use a good brass polish, my favorite is Twinkle, and coat the brass. I black and polish the leather and then take a soft cloth and buff the brass till it gleams. In a pinch if I don't have brass polish I have used toothpaste mixed with Worcestershire sauce which is an old recipe my mom used. It doesn't work as well as Twinkle, which I get at the hardware store, but is better than nothing! I also have a can of fibery stuff that is imbued with brass polish that I carry in my tack box for quick buffs at the show. I got it at Stagecoach West and I can't for the life of me think of the name of it at the moment but it works decently well and doesn't leave that white powdery residue that most liquid polishes do.

Driving through Toronto with a horse trailer is not as bad as you might think.



It is straight highway driving and as long as you don't hit rush hour or construction you move along quite nicely - half the places I go to require driving through that part of the country. Maybe I can talk Kim into another road trip and we could come pick her up for you!



My brilliant husband just suggested we meet half way! Saves you money AND driving through Toronto!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 27, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> I had a brand new harness which had been custom made to fit a previous mini gelding I had - it was biothane and I thought it was horrible in almost every way. Since I only ever got him hitched once, he must have hated it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the cleaning hints, Lori!

Hey, I love the idea of meeting half way. Let's work that one out





Re the biothane, it was very stiff, looked cheap and had plastic keepers. I had to fix the bridle (I used sports vinyl, which is tough and soft). Also the saddle with the metal thing in the middle sat right on top of his spine.

I think I've read that betathane is softer.

W


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 27, 2010)

[

Re the biothane, it was very stiff, looked cheap and had plastic keepers. I had to fix the bridle (I used sports vinyl, which is tough and soft). Also the saddle with the metal thing in the middle sat right on top of his spine.

I think I've read that betathane is softer.

I purchased a harness from Star Lake 4 years ago that is betathane with bio trim. It is very soft, looks good, and easy to keep clean.I am thinking of ordering a similar one for my little guy, but from "back roads" harness maker, which will reduce the price and keep the quality up.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a black nylon harness that I like a lot, and use all the time when I am working. I also have an ages old brown nylon harness that I used on Rabbits father in the London Trolley(oh that was beautiful, too, a real little rag and bone cart in miniature) and I customised it with red vinyl...that was a good harness too, but if I were starting over I would start with a good working leather harness every time. I have two sets of working leather harness at the moment and, whilst I do not use them very often, I would not be without them. At a push I can use either at a show. What I am definitely getting in the spring, though, is a set of the rolled harness, with a "V" collar and a straight one. I have decided, so it shall be so!

Leia, will Ozark do a complete made to measure set, to your specifications, or do they just make up a harness out of the sizes you give them? I ask because I would want an open bridle, I do have a bridle that is an English in hand bridle, that goes well with most harnesses, but the American leather is so nice, really edible (!) that I would really like a bridle to go with the harness....


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 28, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> How does a person spiff up the brass fittings which are a little tarnished?


FLITZ! http://www.flitz.com/ We clean A LOT of brass with 2-3 horses and as many vehicles at a show. Brass tarnishes in 12 hrs. so we need to polish constantly at a pleasure show. Flitz works fast and produces an incredible shine.

Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 28, 2010)

wendyluvsminis said:


> What was the matter with the all biothane harness? I've been kind of considering one, thinking it would look like patent leather...Probably better to get one that is betathane/biothane mixed? I have one like that now and really like it.


If you are planning on showing at ADS shows, I strongly suggest NOT getting a biothane harness. A good judge can tell the difference between patent and bio. And bio scratches EXTREMELY easily. I had a client that went that way (without my suggestion) and after the FIRST show it was permanently scratched and she hated it. It might make a practice harness, but definitely not a show harness for ADS. Bio also tends to have a harder edge than leather or beta, so it is less comfortable for the horse.

Beta is better, but we are borrowing a Zilco beta harness that is no more than 10 yrs. old and has permanent wear marks where the interior of the material is showing through. We have 20 yr. old leather harnesses that have wear, but not anything that can't be polished out. It's like a wood floor vs. a "Pergo" floor. If you drop a dish on a wood floor, it may take some work, but you can fix the ding. But if you drop that dish on Pergo, it is there forever. (I have a few of those dings and wish I would have went with the wood floor even though they require more maintenance, just like a leather harness.)

Beta makes a fine practice and marathon harness, but I'm not fond of it for Presentation and Turnout. But if you have to get a synthetic, Beta is by far the better choice. I do know of Novice Drivers that use Beta and have done OK in Turnout, but once you go up through the ranks, a good leather harness will place over a Beta with all else being equal. A well-fitted Beta will place over an ill-fitted leather, though. (Yes, there are other criteria the judge is looking at as well, but I don't want to give away any points if I don't have to.)

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2010)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Leia, will Ozark do a complete made to measure set, to your specifications, or do they just make up a harness out of the sizes you give them? I ask because I would want an open bridle, I do have a bridle that is an English in hand bridle, that goes well with most harnesses, but the American leather is so nice, really edible (!) that I would really like a bridle to go with the harness....


I believe they would if you asked them. Lisa's good about that! She's doing a custom harness saddle for me on Turbo's rolled show set this spring and did a lot of stuff on Kody's a few years ago.

Leia


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi again

I put Lacey's new harness on her - first time for breeching and crupper and she was totally accepting



(I can hear you now, Myrna!)

Don't worry, I'll put it on again tomorrow after she's had some time to process, and take her for another walk.

Anyways, no clamping her tail or getting worried. Of course, she's had so many ropes dangling around her that she doesn't get worried by being touched anywhere.

Here's a pic of her all dressed up. Seems to fit her but I'm glad it isn't any smaller. The belly band could be a bit longer. I haven't got it tightened up. Probably tight at the second hole each side, but she has all that fur and is a little pudgy.






She has a neck rope on, no halter. Usually I lead her around with the neck string (could be a baler twine, a rope or a lead line.)

From the front (breast collar looks a bit low?)






The bridle seems to fit. I tried it on without bit as she hasn't had a bit in her mouth yet. Hope her head doesn't get much bigger or the bridle will need to be bigger.

The only problem with the whole thing is that they've added some holes to the noseband but not very well, so I'll probably need a new noseband.

Does it look ok?

W


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 28, 2010)

She's so cute!! Yes, breastcollar up a little and saddle back a little (you can easily purchase a new bigger girth and a noseband from Ozark) but otherwise it looks awesome on her. She's darling!

Leia


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you





I thought she looked gorgeous in it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 28, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do too!



Get that saddle so it is sitting flat rather than uphill, just back another inch, by shortening the back strap. It isn't like a riding saddle where it should sit so close to the withers.

I think if you set up your breast collar properly you don't actually need to raise it. What I like to do is take the little holdback strap piece for the sidecheck and use it to hold the breast collar hangar strap back by hooking it over the waterhook. I find breastcollars with a narrow hangar strap tend to cut into the neck and can press on the nerves there causing trouble. It is a good use for a piece of equipment you don't really need if you aren't going to use the check anyway.

You likely don't need to get another girth. If it is snug now at the second hole on either side that is good enough. Again, it isn't like a riding saddle where you need to make it tight, no one is going to be stepping up on one side to get into it



She will lose a bit of girth while training and once you clip her it will go up another hole. She quite likely will get a trace clip here and that will show us how it will fit.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> I put Lacey's new harness on her - first time for breeching and crupper and she was totally accepting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O So (Dec 29, 2010)

A lot of good info, thanks you guy's!

I am going to pass on the harness I was describing. I decided to get more of a working harness, at least that is what I think you guy's are calling a plain Jane leather harness.




I am not showing O So so I don't need anything fancy!


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 29, 2010)

Myrna said:Yes, it is good to take it slow, but putting the cart to the horse for the first time is the most dangerous part of the training process. Don't worry, you are still in the "easy" stages. 

That's why I'm going to hand her over to Lori for the tough stuff.

Thanks for the tips. I'll dress her up again and see if I get it right this time.

W


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 29, 2010)

O So said:


> A lot of good info, thanks you guy's!
> 
> I am going to pass on the harness I was describing. I decided to get more of a working harness, at least that is what I think you guy's are calling a plain Jane leather harness.
> 
> ...


Ozark Mountain sells a very nice plain jane harness that you could easily show in if you decided you wanted to. You can also send in your measurements and get it reasonably sized to fit. Down the road if you wanted to "pretty it up" you could purchase a fancier bridle separately.

Myrna said:Yes, it is good to take it slow, but putting the cart to the horse for the first time is the most dangerous part of the training process. Don't worry, you are still in the "easy" stages.

Now Myrna, we are not supposed to tell people anything about driving is "dangerous"



therefore putting to for the first time is a possibly "not easy" stage.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 29, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> Now Myrna, we are not supposed to tell people anything about driving is "dangerous"
> 
> 
> 
> therefore putting to for the first time is a possibly "not easy" stage.






What's that one line? "May your day contain moments of unusual interest?"

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 30, 2010)

I stand corrected! Putting to for the first time _could_ be "unusually interesting"!


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 30, 2010)

MiLo Minis said:


> I stand corrected! Putting to for the first time _could_ be "unusually interesting"!


Well, the most "unusually interesting" few moments I had with her was getting her to accept clipping below the knees. Holy Moley!!!

However in the end I could sit in a chair with her leg in my lap and clip her that way.

She has already done well over 20 miles of line driving, has walked and trotted beside, behind and in front of the cart (no harness) and even has been travelling along between the shafts a couple of times. So I expect that with Lori's process, the first hitch could be fairly tame. (Here's hoping!





Having said that, however, she is fairly feisty, which is why I'm not going to go on a wing and a prayer!

Since the snow covered the grass, she's been out with the big horses running around to get her a little more fit. Her nickname is the "Manitoba Mustang" - she would prefer to scratch for frozen grass under the snow than eat hay from the feeder.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 30, 2010)

studiowvw said:


> Her nickname is the "Manitoba Mustang" - she would prefer to scratch for frozen grass under the snow than eat hay from the feeder.


Manitoba Mustang - I like it!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 31, 2010)

O So said:


> I am going to pass on the harness I was describing. I decided to get more of a working harness, at least that is what I think you guy's are calling a plain Jane leather harness.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not showing O So so I don't need anything fancy!


I think that what I would describe as a plain Jane harness compared to a "fancy" harness isn't what other people think of. 





 

 To me, Plain Jane is no patent leather, stainless fitings, maybe Beta instead of leather. Just a serviceable well-made work harness, like a Camptown or something. 

 

To me, fancy is patent leather on the blinders, saddle, breastcollar and breeching; brass ornaments on the blinders and false martingale and maybe a couple other places, chain browband, extremely good leather, double buckle cavesson, open cheeks vs. box cheeks on the bridle, double stitched throughout, etc.

 

I do not consider a spotted harness to be "fancy" at all. Granted, it has its place maybe in a draft style class or a parade put to a hitch wagon, but never for any other style of show.

 

Myrna


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my - what a pretty mare





A new girlfriend I can shower with love and treats





Happy New Year


----------



## studiowvw (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you!

I think I'd better clip that mohawk, oops I mean bridle path


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 1, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I think that what I would describe as a plain Jane harness compared to a "fancy" harness isn't what other people think of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that is the accepted meaning of "plain Jane" for pretty much everyone that knows harnessing Myrna. I wouldn't use a Parade harness for carriage driving either - it just isn't a pleasure harness at all but it does have it's place. The plain Jane harness I was thinking of is the inexpensively priced, well made Ozark MW95 harness which happens to be on sale right now. It comes with everything you need to get started driving (I would not use the bit that comes with it though)and is a very reasonable price. It has a tiny bit of glitz in the patent blinders and saddle so that you can use it for pleasure shows or breed shows with the breeching removed if you so choose. It doesn't have some of the really nice features that a more expensive harness will have but it is certainly serviceable and safe and will fit the bill for training level. I have used quite a few of these harnesses and can recommend them as being a decent working/beginner harness at a price that you don't mind spending just to find out if you enjoy the sport or not. Anyone that wants to get into driving a little deeper is not going to be happy with this harness but then it can be upgraded with a fancier bridle, better breast collar, etc. or just kept as a working harness once you purchase your more expensive/fancier harness. I would far rather see someone put out the $250 for this harness than the same amount on a new or used harness.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 1, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> I would far rather see someone put out the $250 for this harness than the same amount on a new or used harness.


Amen


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 3, 2011)

studiowvw said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I'd better clip that mohawk, oops I mean bridle path


They all grow that in the winter up here. Fleur gets a good one going on. LOL Can't wait to meet Lacey. I love Mary Ann's horses. (We have two of them



) They do like to drive!


----------

